# Yanmar - Cub Cadet EX3200 Parts List Manual



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Now in the MANUAL section. 

I found a PDF tool that can compact the file size by almost half without loosing any quality.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Whew. It took an hour to gather up ALL of the Yanmar - Cub Cadet Manuals from MTDs website. they are FREE, but there is a catch. You need to supply s/n. BUT, go on the tractor auction sites, find the model, and they list what ... s/n's.  Now you can snag them. Wish it was that way for a YM, F or FX Yanmar.  

There are a total of 12. 

The biggest is 51Mb of the combined LX410 LX450 LX490. Not sure if the PDF compacting tool will get that under the wire.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Here's the tool. https://www.ilovepdf.com/compress_pdf 

Most PDF made files are always in color mode, thus the file size per page is huge. These tools 1st strip out the color to monochrome (b&w). This works great as a majority of the manuals are only b&w to begin with. 

If the tool does sense color, it will retain the color.


----------

